# How To Print T-shirts for Fun and Profit by Scott Fresener



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

Is this book as good as they say on Amazon.com?
Is it only about making t-shirts or does it also have marketing and business advice?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Another book you might look at is over here: http://personalizedsupplies.com/imadethat.htm ... this book is highly recommended by several people at the heat transfer yahoo board. Haven't read it personally (and I don't know anything about the book you mentioned), but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Ho Bougie,

I bought a copy back in the early 90's (I think that's about the time). The book I bought, which had the same title was about how to create your own screen printing press and how to screen print. There were a few sections about marketing, business, etc... but it mainly dealt with actual screen printing.

Mind you now that the book I had was from years ago and the contents of the new one most likely will have been changed.

The book from Personalized Supplies has been out for a while yet and although I have not looked at the book, I can only say that reading from those who did read the book, it was very informative and worthwhile.

If you are in need of various sources on how to use heat transfers - both sub and pigmented, you might wish to try Ebay using a search for sublimation heat transfers, soft hand heat transfers, heat transfers, how to, etc...

Sorry not much help but hopefully it's a start.

Fred


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

hi is this book (how to make a tshirt for profit or fun) only about screen printing??? cuz i'm interested in heat printing thank you


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Your local library probably has a copy, I'd check that out first.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The majority of the book is focused on screen printing. The new edition that came out a month or so ago does have a chapter or two for dtg printing according to the video that the author released a month ago. But I doubt that there is much about heat pressing in the book.


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

Yes it's just about screenprinting but it is very good to start. It's worth the money just for a referance if nothing else


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I purchased it from screenprinters.net for $31.00 US and it arrived last Thursday. Has some useful information inside but not a must have as every one is saying. I have read several other books from friends and they all have just about the same stuff in them.

veedub3


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ufemia said:


> hi is this book (how to make a tshirt for profit or fun) only about screen printing??? cuz i'm interested in heat printing thank you


While it's not just about screenprinting, it's not really worth it unless you need the information specifically to learn how to screenprint. It's a good how-to guide, but there's so much information available online these days that there's no need to buy every book you can find just for the few relevant tidbits of information.

The book Twinge mentions above (I Made That) is about heat press; but I think in general books like that have been made fairly obsolete by these forums (and to a certain extent the pace of technology).


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with Solmu, if you know nothing about screenprinting, it is worth to buy it.
T-shirtforum cost nothing and has a great deal of informations you can not find in this book.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the book and it is overpriced for a reference material which is all it is. Spend more time on this forum and you will get more information than anyone could pack in a book. Everything I learned from this forum was enough to give me a good foundation for my business. I still learn and have much more to learn from the veterans of this business who are kind enough to share their knowledge here. The book is an interesting read but imo stick with the forums.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

veedub3 said:


> Has some useful information inside but not a must have as every one is saying. I have read several other books from friends and they all have just about the same stuff in them.


What books are you talking about?
Did you find a better book? Must have book?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just google screenprinting books and you will be amazed by the number you will get. Also just walk into any book store and you can thumb through all that they have and you will see that they are pretty much the same. 

I got my start from introducing myself to a local printer after I purchased a building on the same street. I walked up to him introduced myself and asked if I could pick his brain and he offered to help me get my feet wet in the business by allowing me to hang around his shop to see how it is done. He has been screenprinting now for over 44 years, back when we did not have Corel, Adobe, hell computers in fact. The books and manuals he have are so old they do not have the covers any more. I purchased the book for a tool but as soon as I showed the boss the book he smaked me with it. He has showm me many tricks from wayyyyyy back in the day. I really should have just been patient because learning by doing is the best way to learn IMO.

Veedub3


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

as much as I love google and the internet I found "How to print t-shirts for fun and profit" to be a great asset. at times I like to have reference material in book form


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ufemia said:


> hi is this book (how to make a tshirt for profit or fun) only about screen printing??? cuz i'm interested in heat printing thank you


If you're interested in heat transfers, you should check out this book. It focuses on the heat transfer side of things: Amazon.com: I Made That! How to Make Money Making Personalized Stuff: Cindy Brown: Books


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

Scott Fresner's book is fantastic. There's not a ton in it you couldn't find online, but I think it's handy to have it all printed in one place. And also you don't have difference of opinions and people talking out of their *** that you run into from time to time. I reference it often. There is a section on marketing, and some bits on heat transfers.

I would buy the book to get the process down, then any problems that arise, hit the forums. 

Screen printing has been essentially the same process since emulsion was invented, so any book you find on serigraphy won't tell you anything outdated as far as the process goes.


----------



## vetscreener (May 15, 2009)

This book is fine if you are screen printing in 1969


----------



## Mesh72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rodney said:


> If you're interested in heat transfers, you should check out this book. It focuses on the heat transfer side of things: Amazon.com: I Made That! How to Make Money Making Personalized Stuff: Cindy Brown: Books


Rodney, have you seen the price of this book? $441.42 plus standard delivery for a used paperback!


----------



## scottyjr (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought this book when I first decided to screen print seriously. I may have opened it a few times. I think its unnecessary. All the information you need is available on the net. Forums such as this one and a multitude of videos are a great source of information. After gathering information for a step in the screen printing process you'll get to a point where the information is redundant and there's nothing left to do but to try it and see what happens. Great if you're successful; if not, try to figure out what went wrong and post the results for help. You'll get it figured out and then move on to the next step. - Scotty


----------



## Airfoof (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the Scott Fresener book and the Cindy Brown book. I have to say I was very disappointed with the "How to" book because like most people said, its mostly to do with screen printing. I find "I made that!" way more informative for me even though its a smaller book but she seems to hit on many relevant things for me.


----------

